# My shrimps



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Hello shrimp fans!

Been a while I ain't post anything here...
Here's some of my shrimps, they were born a while and still in excellent condition.

Hope you like it as much as I do!


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Beautiful shrimps and pictures. Did you use a flash?


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks Randy!

Yes to be able to get a sharp, well light images and the right exposure 



randy said:


> Beautiful shrimps and pictures. Did you use a flash?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Tamtep said:


> Thanks Randy!
> 
> Yes to be able to get a sharp, well light images and the right exposure


Yeah, I figured. I just started to learn to take pics in aquarium tanks. It's fun and lots to learn. Your pictures are very nicely done.

I am in the process of getting a flash because more light so I can increase the DOF a bit with smaller aperture, lower ISO, and faster speed when using a macro. So far, I've been using ISO 400 and the quality could be improved with good lighting.


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

That's good! Have fun to learn it! 

It takes practice and understanding the light but surely it helps if you're a photographer...



randy said:


> Yeah, I figured. I just started to learn to take pics in aquarium tanks. It's fun and lots to learn. Your pictures are very nicely done.
> 
> I am in the process of getting a flash because more light so I can increase the DOF a bit with smaller aperture, lower ISO, and faster speed when using a macro. So far, I've been using ISO 400 and the quality could be improved with good lighting.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

looking awesome. love the green neo in the first pic


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Fantastic pictures, and very nice collection of shrimps. Keep them coming.


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

They look unreal! 
Probably a rookie question (don't know much about shrimp) what's the life span of a shrimp?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

It's actually a berried Blue Velvet, currently gave birth 4th time... 



jimmyjam said:


> looking awesome. love the green neo in the first pic


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for your comment 



tobalman said:


> Fantastic pictures, and very nice collection of shrimps. Keep them coming.


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

depending what type. But in my experience, it's around 1 year, some could reach 1 and half...



Reis said:


> They look unreal!
> Probably a rookie question (don't know much about shrimp) what's the life span of a shrimp??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice shots, reeaaly like the tiger.


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks! But It's actually a Tibee friend 



Greg_o said:


> Nice shots, reeaaly like the tiger.


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

Very Nice!! Are those all high grade Crystals or Pintos?


----------



## JNSN (Nov 4, 2013)

Tamtep said:


> Thanks Randy!
> 
> Yes to be able to get a sharp, well light images and the right exposure


Oh mon dieu... What lens/cam are you using to take such beautiful pics of such beautiful shrimps? I'm trying to get into photography myself once my finances eases up...


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

They are just High grade of TWB 



John_C said:


> Very Nice!! Are those all high grade Crystals or Pintos?


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks dude!
Using full frame camera with 100mm macro lens.

It takes practice, understanding the light, the camera and patience. Some need to improve, could be better... 



JNSN said:


> Oh mon dieu... What lens/cam are you using to take such beautiful pics of such beautiful shrimps? I'm trying to get into photography myself once my finances eases up...


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*oh..*



Tamtep said:


> They are just High grade of TWB


SOrry for my lack of knowledge her.. But what is TWB??? I'm just learning what a tibee is here.. Lol


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

It stands for Taiwan Bee friend 



John_C said:


> SOrry for my lack of knowledge her.. But what is TWB??? I'm just learning what a tibee is here.. Lol


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

Tamtep said:


> It stands for Taiwan Bee friend


Thanks... You learn something new everyday


----------

